# commute from Hollywood/Los Feliz to UCLA



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

My wife and I will be moving to the Hollywood/Los Feliz area in a month, and starting in July, I will be working at UCLA. I hope to be able to bike commute to work regularly. Is this a realistic option? Are there routes that I can take without getting killed?

FWIW, I'm comfortable with urban riding, having lived and commuted in both Milwaukee and Houston.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I commute to Los Feliz and back from Brentwood on a regular basis. From Los Feliz, I would take Franklin-->Gower-->Willoughby ... stay on Willoughby forever until you get to Croft, which is a couple blocks east of La Cienega. Then hang a right, and a left on Santa Monica, and take Santa Monica all the way to Westwood Blvd. Santa Monica has a bike lane almost the entire way from WeHo, except through Beverly Hills.

Here's a mapped version.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

thanks a TON! This is just what I'm looking for.


----------

